# Radon Team oder Race oder erstmal warten?



## bahkauv (6. August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

mir wurde vor gut 2 Wochen mein 2011er ZR Team 7.0 geklaut. Sch...ade, ja. Aber das Leben geht weiter und Biken macht süchtig ... 

Das Rad(on) hatte mich sehr überzeugt, deswegen wieder eins von Radon.

So, nun aber meine Fragen:
Einzige Punkt der mich ein wenig gestört hat, war die aufrechte Sitzposition. Also hab ich mir gedacht, kommt eventuell das Race in Frage. Aber die ganzen Meinungen sagen: sehr racelastig (wie der Name schon sagt). Aber ich werde keine Rennen fahren. Schneller ist ok 

Zweite Frage ist: Soll ich auf die neuen Modelle warten? Wann darf ich die erwarten (bzw wann kann ich die kaufen). Wann werden die aktuellen Modelle heruntergsetzt?

Noch ne Frage: Sind die Modelle Race und Team immer vorrätig vor Ort? Ich wollt Mittwoch hinfahren und mich beraten lassen + probefahren.

gruß & Danke!


----------



## xXSittiXx (6. August 2012)

Also ich hab das ZR Race 6.0 von 2011 bin "fast" top zufrieden mit dem Bike, aber nach längerer Strecke (30km) tuts doch dann schon weh im Nacken da man ständig hochschaut. Kann natürlich daran liegen, dass ich zu groß für den 22 rahmen bin. Die Sattelstütze ist schon fast am Ende. Müsstest du wenn man Probe fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (7. August 2012)

Sag mal wie gross bist du?
Wenn man fragen darf...


----------



## Beppe (7. August 2012)

Tagesangebot:


http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58198/zr-team-6-0.html


----------



## bahkauv (7. August 2012)

Hej,
danke für den Hinweis mit dem Tagesangebot. Aber ich hatte das Team 7.0, da möchte man dann doch schon entweder dasselbe oder gar besser. (das 7.0er hab ich damals für den Preis bekommen )

Die Frage ist auch noch bei mir: 26" oder 29". Ich bin nur 170cm groß. Sieht zwar komisch aus, aber egal, die Vorteile liegen ja angeblich auf der Hand.


----------



## Gutachter (7. August 2012)

bahkauv schrieb:


> Die Frage ist auch noch bei mir: 26" oder 29". Ich bin nur 170cm groß. Sieht zwar komisch aus, aber egal, die Vorteile liegen ja angeblich auf der Hand.




Also bei deiner "Größe" *g* ist man mit einem 29er ganz bestimmt falsch dran.  Da kommste vermutlich noch nicht mal in den Sattel und mit den Beinen an die Pedale.


----------



## bahkauv (7. August 2012)

Gutachter schrieb:


> Also bei deiner "Größe" *g* ist man mit einem 29er ganz bestimmt falsch dran.  Da kommste vermutlich noch nicht mal in den Sattel und mit den Beinen an die Pedale.



Naja, die Laufradgröße hat ja jetzt nicht sooo viel mit der Rahmengröße zu tun! Hab zudem gelesen, das viele kleinere Fahrer (<175cm) trotzdem 29" fahren und das auch sehr erfolgreich.


----------



## xXSittiXx (7. August 2012)

Bin 1,98m groß


----------



## cubation (7. August 2012)

... wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, fahr die Räder Probe und entscheide dich dann. 

Ich fahre seit Jahren ein ZR Race Rahmen, allerdings selbst aufgebaut. Ich hatte bisher nie Probleme mit der Sitzposition und fand das Rad trotz der Racegeometrie sehr viel bequemer als den Vorgänger. 

Ansonsten sind auch der Vorbau und die Sattelstütze/Sattelposition ein wichtiger Faktor in Sachen Geometrie. 

Ich würde sagen, nimm dir Zeit und fahr die Räder Probe. 
Wenn du nicht gerade Rennen fährst und auch so nicht auf jedem Trail die letzte Sekunde rausholen willst, kannst du dir sicher auch mal das 29er anschauen. Die 29er sind nicht ganz so wendig aber zum Touren fahren sicher was feines. 

Wenn du nicht gerade Samstag Nachmittag nach Bonn fährst, wird dir sicher auch der Verkäufer vor Ort weiterhelfen können. 


Thomas


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. August 2012)

Hi bahkauv,

aktuelle ZR Race und Team Modelle haben wir momentan im Laden vorrätig. Wenn Du Dich auf ein bestimmtes eingeschossen hast, solltest Du am besten kurz vorher anrufen, morgens ab 10Uhr und auf Nummer sicher gehen. 0228 - 97 84 816.
Die neuen Modelle werden ab Oktober lieferbar sein. Ob und wann wir die alten Modelle runtersetzen, steht noch in den Sternen. 29er aus 2012 haben wir so gut wie gar keine mehr. 

Viele Grüße
Radon Bikes


----------



## alexanderZ (7. August 2012)

spacer runter, vorbau umdrehen, gut ist mit aufrechter sitzposition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

